# Best product(s) for aquarium cam?



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

The only one I can think of is part of a whole smart system. Neat but the price is ouch.

https://www.felixsmart.com/


----------



## ahem (Dec 27, 2014)

Interesting tech. I assume these kind of things don't work all that well and there is approx. $12 in slides you have to buy every 30 days. Also while watching ammonia is critical, a well established aquarium has more need to monitor nitrates or something more useful that actually changes one day to the next. 

The cam appears to be some kind of regular cam encased in an water resistance clear enclosure. I'm guessing that unit by itself is manufactured independently and may be able to find it somewhere, surely on Alibaba and then find a vendor. Thank you for the link!


----------



## oReceltornic121 (Jun 29, 2021)

Any camera has waterproof cases with which you can shoot underwater. For example, a GoPro, or your phone or your professional camera.


----------



## f1sleepy (May 1, 2016)

Check out this thread:
HomeHawk


----------

